# Eclim



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

In my constant quest to break something within my Linux boxes I decided to remove 'nano' and move onto 'vim'. gVim to be exact, regardless that isn't the point of this post. While I was looking for ways enhance vim I came across a project that I felt should be shared with others.

Eclim, you can find all the info on www.elclim.org, basically it runs eclipse as server that vim can communicate with. I can now use vim with auto-completetion, validation and many other parts of eclipse that are useful minus eclipse itself (which I feel is not so useful). Also has a headless option so I can use an eclipse like enviroment on my headless server that has my AOSP source sync'd (No more rsyncing).

EDIT:

Also added the 'SuperTab' feature and now auto-completion is done with a hit of the tab key. Also I didn't mention before but you can run :validate and :w and if there are errors in your code it will also output a suggestion on how to fix it like Eclipse does.

Also added git-vim so now I can edit and then push to git all within the same app. Don't have to save, jump to another terminal and run a bunch of shit git commands

There are pics and some great documention on the website but thought I would post a pic of it in action as well.

http://db.tt/72NaSZK4

Keep in mind I've only begun to scratch the surface on the power of vim and eclim but so far it been a pleasure to work with. Hope you find it as interesting as I did.


----------

